# Tire Weight Chart - UPDATED!



## phreebsd

Folks, the tire weight chart we have has been updated with all the latest tires from all the big manufacturers!

Enjoy!

As always if something is missing or incorrect please inform me!


----------



## phreebsd

Added 3 new manuafacturers!

Innova Tire
SuperATV
EFX Tires

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## phreebsd

two new manufacturers added

Duro Tires
Pirelli Tires


----------



## phreebsd

Bridgestone tires has now been added!


----------



## cookgio

how bout the new 28 ol2 what do the weight


----------



## Polaris425

We have a thread for it. Just search it. I'll get it added eventually.


----------

